# سر السعادة



## مورا مارون (1 يوليو 2010)

*الصلوات  الخمس عشر *

*الملهمة من يسوع المسيح للقديسة بريجيتا *









​*اعلم ايها  المؤمن 

ان هذه الصلوات الخمس عشر قد الهمها يسوع المسيح للقديسة  بريجيتا ، بينما كانت تخاطبه ملازمة السجود امام صورة صليبه المقدس ، في  كنيسة مار بطرس بمدينة روما ، وكانت بعد ان تناولت القربان المقدس تصلي  بحرارة ، تائقة لمعرفة كم ضربة احتمل فادينا وقت الامه الخلاصية.
فظهر  لها يسوع المسيح وخاطبها من صورة صليبه قائلا : اعلمي يا ابنتي انني احتملت  وقت الامي في جسدي خمسة الاف و اربع مائة واربع وثمانين ضربة وان شئت ان  تكرمي هذه الجراحات ببعض العبادات اتلي كل يوم خمس عشر ابانا الذي هو في  السماوات وخمس عشر السلام لك يا مريم مع الصلوات التالية ( التي علمها  اياها بنفسه ) مدة سنة كاملة.وعندما تكون قد انقضت هذه السنة تكونين قد  كرمتي جميع جراحاتي واحدة فواحدة واضاف بعدئذ قائلا : 

(( ان كل من  صلى هذه الطلبات لمدة سنة كاملة ))
اولا : انه يخلص خمسة عشرة نفسا من  ذريته ويعتقهم عقوبات المطهر.
ثانيا : خمس عشر من ذريته يحفظون و يثبتون  نعمة الله تعالى.
ثالثا : يرجع من ذريته خمس عشر خاطئا الى التوبة.
رابعا  : كل من صلى هذه الطلبات نال الدرجات الاولى في الكمال.
خامسا : قبل  موته بخمس عشر يوما امنحه جسدي الثمين قوتا ، حتى بفضله يخلص من الجوع  الابدي وامنحه ليشرب دمي الثمين حتى لا يعطش الى الابد.
سادسا : وقبل  مماته بخمس عشر يوما يندم بمرارة على جميع ذنوبه وتصبح له معرفة كاملة بها.
سابعا  : امامه اضع علامة صليبي الكلي الظفر لنصرته وللدفاع عنه ضد وثبات اعدائه.
ثامنا  : قبل موته اتي مع والدتي المحبوبة جدا .
تاسعا : واتقبل ببركة روحه  وامضي بها الى السعادة الابدية.
عاشرا : واذا اصطحبته الى هناك اسقيه  كأسا من ينبوع لاهوتي وهذا ما صنعته لاخرين الا للذين يصلون هذه الطلبات.
حادي  عشر : ويجب معرفة ان من عاش ثلاثين سنة في الخطيئة المميتة وقرأ بخشوع هذه  الطلبات او وطد العزم على ان يتلوها غفر له الرب جميع ذنوبه.
اثنا عشر :  ونجاه من التجارب الشريرة.
ثالث عشر : ووقى وحفظ حواسه الخمس.
رابع  عشر : ونجاه من موت الغفلة.
خامس عشر: وخلص نفسه من العقوبات الجهنمية.
سادس  عشر: وينال من الله تعالى ومن العذراء الفائقة القداسة كل ما يسأل.
سابع  عشر: وان كان عائشا فيما مضى على هواه وغذا سيموت فان حياته ستطول.
ثامن  عشر : في كل مرة تتلى هذه الطلبات يربح غفران مائة يوم.
تاسع عشر:  ويتحقق ان ينال الرتبة العالية بين الملائكة.
عشرون : كل من يعلم هذه  الصلوات الى غيره ، اجره وسعادته لا ينقصان ابدا وانما يدومان ثابتين الى  الابد.
واحد وعشرون : حيث تتلى هذه الصلات يكون الله حاضرا بنعمته.
كل  هذه الامتيازات وعد بها سيدنا يسوع المسيح المصلوب للقديسة بريجيتا على  شرط ان نصلي كل يوم هذه الطلبات مدة سنة كاملة بكل خشوع.

الصلاة  الاولى : 

مرة ابانا ومرة السلام عليك 

ايا يسوع المصلوب،  العذوبة الابدية للذين يحبونك ، السعادة الفائقة كل سعادة وكل امنية . رجاء  وخلاص الخطاة يا من اظهرت من اجل عظيم محبتك لهم ان كمال رضاك هو ان تكون  بين البشرفأتخذت الطبيعة البشرية في ملء الزمان ، تذكر الاوجاع التي  عاينتها منذ لحظة ولادتك وخاصة خلال الامك المقدسة كما كان مقررا ومرسوما  في الفكر الالهي منذ الازل، تذكر يا سيد وانت في العشاء السري مع تلامذتك ،  بعد ان غسلت اقدامهم قذ اعطيتهم جسدك المقدس ودمك الثمين وبينما انت  تعزيهم بعذوبة اطلعتهم على الامك المقبلة . تذكر الحزن و المرارة التي  قاسيتها في نفسك كما عبرت عنها قائلا : ( نفسي حزينة حتى الموت ) تذكر يا  سيد المخاوف والضيقات و الاوجاع التي تحملتها في جسدك اللطيف قبل عذاب  الصليب بعد ان صليت ثلاث مرات وانت تتصبب عرقا دمويا. وبعد ان خانك تلميذك  يهوذا وقبضت عليك الامة التي اخترتها و رفعتها واتهمت من شهود زور وحاكمك  ظلما في عيد الفصح القضاة الثلاث وانت بريء وفي ريعان الشباب . تذكر انك  عريت من ثيابك والبست ثياب السخرية وغطو وجهك وعينيك وانت تلقيت اللطمات  وكللت بالشوك ، وجعلو في يدك قصبة وربطت على عمود ممزقا تحت المجالد ورازحا  تحت الشتائم والعار وتذكارا لهذه الالام و الاوجاع التي رافقتك قبل عذابك  على الصليب ، اعطني قبل مماتي ندامة حقيقية واعترافا صحيحا وكاملا وتوبة  صادقة ومغفرة جميع ذنوبي امين .

الصلاة الثانية : 

مرة ابانا  الذي و مرة السلام عليك 

يا يسوع الحرية الحقيقة للملائكة ، وفردوس  النعيم ، تذكر هول الحزن الذي عانيته عندما اعدائك كأسود ثائرة احاطوك  وبالف اهانة و بصقة وصفعة وغيرها من اغرب العذابات التي ابتليت بها الى  اقصى حد اكراما لهذه البلايا ولهذه الكلمات المذلة ، ارجوك يا مخلصي ان  تنجيني من اعدائي المنظورين وتوصلني بحمايتك الى الكمال للخلاص الابدي امين  .

الصلاة الثالثة : 

مرة ابانا الذي ومرة السلام عليك 

يا  يسوع خالق السماء و الارض الذي لا شي يحويه او يحده ، انت الضابط كل شي  بقدرتك تذكر العذاب الشديد المرارة الذي قاسيته عندما ربط الجنود يديك  المقدستين وقدميك اللطيفتين على الصليب وثقبوها من جهة الى اخرى بمسامير  ضخمة غير مسننة ولما لم يجدوك في حالة تمكنهم من اشباع غضبهم وسعوا جراحاتك  وزادو الما على الم وبوحشية غريبة مددوك على الصليب وسحبوك من كل صوب  مخلعين اطرافك .
اتضرع اليك بهذا الالم المقدس المحبوب على الصليب ان  تهبني مخافتك ومحبتك امين .




الصلاة الرابعة : 

مرة  ابانا الذي ومرة السلام عليك 

 يا يسوع الطبيب السماوي المرفوع على  الصليب لتشفى بجراحاتك جراحنا تذكر شدة الوهن و الرضوض التي احتملتها في  كل اطرافك حتى لم يبقى واحدة منها في موضعها ، وحتى لم يعد يوجد وجع كوجعك  من قمة الراس حتى اخمص القدمين جزء واحد من جسدك لم يبقى بدون عذاب ومع ذلك  تناسيت الاوجاع ولم تمل الصلاة لابيك من اجل اعدائك قائلا له : ( يا ابت  اغفر لهم لانهم لا يدرون ما يفعلون ) من اجل هذه الرحمة الكبيرة وتذكارا  لهذا العذاب جعل ذكرا عذابك المرير يثمر في ندامة كاملة لمغفرة جميع خطاياي  امين.

الصلاة الخامسة : 

مرة ابانا الذي ومرة السلام عليك 

يا  يسوع مرأة الضياء الابدي تذكر الحزن الذي انتابك وانت تتأمل في نور  الوهيتك المنتخبين الذين سيخلصون بأستحقاقات الامك المقدسة وترى في نفس  الوقت العدد الكبير من المنبوذين الذين استحقو الهلاك بسبب خطاياهم ،  وتتوجع بمرارة على هؤلاء الخطأة الضائعين اليائسين بحق هذه الرحمة الغير  متناهية ، وهذه الشفقة وخاصة بحق التسامح الذي ابديته نحو اللص الصالح  قائلا له : (  هذا اليوم ستكون معي في الفردوس ) اتضرع اليك يا يسوع الوديع  ان تصنع اليّ رحمة في ساعة موتي امين . 

الصلاة السادسة : 

مرة  ابانا الذي ومرة السلام عليك 

يا يسوع الملك المحبوب و المرغوب  للغاية ، تذكر الالم الذي قاسيته وانت عريان معلق و مرفوع على الصليب  كالبائس . اهلك جميعهم واصحابك تخلو عنك عدا والدتك المحبوبة التي بقيت  بوفاء قربك في النزاع ، برفقة القديس يوحنا وانت اوصيتهما الواحد بالاخر  قائلا  (يا امرأة هذا ابنك ) وللقديس يوحنا (هذه امك) . اتوسل اليك ايا  مخلصي بحق سيف الوجع الذي اخترق عندئذ نفس والدتك القديسة ان تراف بي في  جميع بلاياي ومصاعبي الجسدية و الروحية ولن تعينني في تجاربي وخاصة في ساعة  موتي امين . 

الصلاة السابعة : 

مرة ابانا الذي ومرة السلام  عليك 

يا يسوع الينبوع الذي لا تنضب رحمته ، يا من بتأثر عميق من  الحب قلت على الصليب ( انا عطشان) ولكن العطش لخلاص الجنس البشري اتوسل  اليك يا مخلصي ان تشعل في قلبي التوق لاصل الى الكمال في كل اعمالي وان  تطفئ فيّ شهوات الجسد والميول الدنيوية امين . 



الصلاة  الثامنة :  

مرة ابانا الذي ومرة السلام عليك 

يا يسوع عذوبة  القلب و حلاوة النفس ، بحق مرارة العلقم والخل الذي ذقته حبا بنا على  الصليب ، امنحني ان اتناول بأستحقاق ، جسدك و دمك الثمين مدة حياتي و في  ساعة موتي حتى يكونا لنفسي الدواء والتعزية امين.

الصلاة التاسعة :   

مرة ابانا الذي ومرة السلام عليك 

يا يسوع الفضيلة الملكية  و سعادة النفس ، تذكر الالم الذي عاينته عندما كنت غارقا في المرارة عند  اقتراب الموت مهانا و مذلولا من البشر و معتقدا ان اباك تخلى عنك صرخت (  الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) بحق هذه الشدة اتوسل اليك ، يا مخلصي لا تدعني  متروكا في الشدائد و عذاب الموت امين . 

الصلاة العاشرة : 

مرة  ابانا الذي ومرة السلام عليك 

يا يسوع ، يا من انت لكل شي البداية و  النهاية ، الحياة و الفضيلة ، تذكر انك لاجلنا غرقت في لجة الالام من قمة  الرأس حتى اخمص القدمين ، واكراما لعظيم جراحاتك علمني ان احفظ وصاياك  بمحبة حقيقية هذه الوصايا التي طريقها رحب وسهل للذين يحبونك امين . 

الصلاة  الحادية عشرة : 

مرة ابانا الذي ومرة السلام عليك 

يا يسوع ،  يا لجة الرحمة الكثيرة العمق اتوسل اليك بحق ذكرى جراحاتك التي اخترقت صلب  عظامك واحشائك ، ان تنتشلني من الخطيئة انا الشقي الغارق في ذنوبي وان  تخفيني عن وجهك الغاضب ، في ثقوب جراحاتك حتى يمر سخطك وغضبك العادل امين .  

الصلاة الثانية عشرة : 

مرة ابانا الذي ومرة السلام عليك 

يا  يسوع مرأة الحقيقة ، علامة الوحدة رباط المحبة ، تذكر كثرة جراحاتك الجمة  التي ابتليت بها من الرأس الى القدم وممزقا ومضرجا بدمك المعبود أي وجع  كبير و هائل احتملته في جسدك الطاهر ، 
يا يسوع الحلو للغاية ما كان  يمكن ان تصنعه وما صنعته اتوسل اليك يا مخلصي ان تطبع بدمك الكريم كل  جراحاتك في قلبي حتى بدون توقف ، اقرا دائما الامك وحبك وتذكارا وفيا  لعذابك لتتجدد في قلبي ثمرة الامك وليزدد حبك كل يوم حتى ابلغ اليك انت  الذي هو كنز كل الخيرات وكل الافراح التي اتوسل اليك ان تهبني اياها يا  يسوع الكثير الحلاوة في الحياة الابدية امين .

الصلاة الثالثة عشرة :  

مرة ابانا الذي ومرة السلام عليك 

يا يسوع ، الليث الشديد  البأس الملك الغير مائت والذي لا يقهر تذكر الالام التي عصفت بك ، عندما  تلاشت كل قواك ، الجسدية و القلبية فاحنيت راسك قائلا : ( كل شي قد تم )  بحق هذا الضيق و الالم اتوسل اليك يا سيدي يسوع ان تتراف بي في اخر ساعة من  حياتي عندما تكون روحي في النزاع ونفسي في اضطراب امين . 

الصلاة  الرابعة عشرة : 

مرة ابانا الذي ومرة السلام عليك 

يا يسوع  الابن الوحيد للاب ضياء و صورة جوهره تذكر التوصية الخاشعة التي رفعتها الى  ابيك قائلا ( يا ابت بين يديك استودع روحي ) ثم جسدك ممزق و قلبك محطم  واحشاء رحمتك مفتوحة لافتدائنا اسلمت روحك ، اتوسل اليك يا ملك القديسين  بحق هذا الموت الثمين ان تقويني و تغيثني لأقاوم الشيطان والجسد و العالم   حتى اذا مت عن العالم احيا بك وحدك ، اقبل ارجوك عند ساعة موتي نفسي  المنفية و المتغربة العائدة اليك امين . 


الصلاة الخامسة عشرة :  

مرة ابانا الذي ومرة السلام عليك 

يا يسوع الكرمة الحقيقية  الخصبة ، تذكر دمك الفياض الذي سكبته بغزارة كما العنب تحت المعصرة ومن  جنبك الذي طعنه الجندي بحربة قد أعطيت الدم و الماء حتى لم يبقى ولا قطرة  واحدة ، وكرزمة بخور صاعد من اعلى الصليب ، جسدك اللطيف تلاشى وجفت كليا  عصارة احشائك وصلب عظامك يبست ، بحق مرارة هذا العذاب ، وبحق دمك المسفوك ،  اتوسل اليك يا يسوع الحنون ان تتقبل روحي عندما اكون في النزاع

*




​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)




----------



## lordjesus (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الرب يسوع معك اختي مورا...

كيفك ان انشالله منيحة؟؟؟

قتلتيني بهي الصورة...

الرب معك ويبارك خدمتك...

صلي معي لأجل الضعفاء...


----------



## مورا مارون (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يباركك 
ويكون معك 
واكيد نصلي من اجل بعضنا البعض لمجد اسم الرب فينا​


----------



## maro sweety (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ع الصلاة
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مورا مارون (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ليكم​


----------

